# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Chat] Comment faire fonctionner Flash 7 sous Debian ?

## piff62

Bonjour a tous,
Voila .. j'essais desesperement d'acceder au nouveau chat de developpez.com mais a chaque fois ca me donne l'erreur suivante :



> A script in this movie is causing Macromedia Flash Player 7 to run slowly.
> if it continues to run, your computer may become unresponsive. Do you want to abort the script ?


Donc si je clique sur OK .. ca coupe tous normal ..
Et quand je ferme la boite de dialogue .. le popup du chat s'arrete de se charger .. et clignote sans cesse !
Quelqu'un a deja eut ce probleme ?
Comment puis je le resoudre !
piff62

PS : bien entendu .. j'ai bien installer le plug-in approprie avant !

----------


## Faith's Fall

Ce message n'est venu qu'une fois chez moi et c'tait quand mon process tait  100 % de charge (cause scan de l'antivirus).

 ::wink::

----------


## piff62

> Ce message n'est venu qu'une fois chez moi et c'tait quand mon process tait  100 % de charge (cause scan de l'antivirus).


Moi mon procs est loin d'etre a 100% aussi .. je surfe juste un peu sur le net en ce moment

Y'a que quand je clique sur entrer que mo, processeur comment a tourner a fond !
comment cela ce fait il ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Manque de ram libre ?

----------


## Pouic

> Bonjour a tous,
> Voila .. j'essais desesperement d'acceder au nouveau chat de developpez.com mais a chaque fois ca me donne l'erreur suivante :
> <....>


J'ai exactement le meme probleme...  ::?:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Navigateur ? systme ? versions ? ram ?

Je prcise que le chat fonctionne trs bien pour la grande majorit des gens, donc il s'agit de *votre config*  vous qui  un problme...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Bon je viens de recevoir un mp de pouic qui me dis que ca marche chez lui maintenant   ::): 

Donc le Chat marche trs bien pour tous le monde sauf sur la machine de piff62, qui doit donc avoir un problme de flash sur son navigateur ou un manque de ram libre.

----------


## piff62

> Navigateur ? systme ? versions ? ram ?
> 
> Je prcise que le chat fonctionne trs bien pour la grande majorit des gens, donc il s'agit de *votre config*  vous qui  un problme...


Navigateur -> mozo ou firefox 
systeme -> Debian sarge (mise a jour tres regulierement)
ram -> 512 de DDR
Donc bon ..
Mais comment fais ton pour voir le niveau de ram ?
Pour le proc je sais mais pas pour la ram !
Desole de vous faire perdre votre temps pour si peu  ::(:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Fallait le dire que t'es sous debian...

----------


## piff62

> Fallait le dire que t'es sous debian...


Pourquoi ? le plug-in ne marche pas sous Debian ?
Desole, je ne me doutais pas que ca aurai pu jouer !

----------


## Marc Lussac

Apparement ca marche pas forcment du premier coup sur certaines config linux, mais je ne saurais pas t'aider.

Quoi qu'il en soit ca n' rien  voir avec le CHAT, ca  a voir avec le fait que Flash 7 fonctione ou pas correctement sur *ta* config.

----------


## lunatix

> Quoi qu'il en soit ca n' rien  voir avec le CHAT, ca  a voir avec le fait que Flash 7 fonctione ou pas correctement sur *ta* config.


tu pourrais sur Linux en gnral. franchement flash 7 sous linux, c'est pas glorieux du tout ! il pourrait pas marcher en flash6 ce forum ? ca aiderait beaucoup je pense

----------


## Marc Lussac

Non Dsol, c'est totalement impossible, ce soft est crit sous Flash 7, et nous ne pouvons rien changer  ce fait.

Flash 7 peu marcher trs bien sous Linux, si vous installez le plug in correctement, et si vous le paramtrez correctement, cherchez sur google les soluces existant.

Nombreux sont nos visiteurs qui arrivent  faire tourner le CHAT sous Linux sans problme, il s'agit donc bien d'un problme de votre config  vous.

----------


## Anonymous

perso : fedora + firefox et l'install du plugin s'est fait sans aucun souci

----------


## piff62

Personnellement, quand j'ai creer ce post .. mon but n'ete en aucun cas de critiquer le travail fais pour le chat .. je voulais juste savoir si j'ete le seul a avoir ce probleme !
Apparement non .. mais j'en reste la !
Arretez quand meme les gens, le chat est tres bien fais !
Dommage qu'il ne passe pas chez moi .. mais je saurais m'en pass !

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Envoy par Marc Lussac
> 
> Donc en gros on perd notre temps, l,  vous de trouver un support Flash 7 / Linux.
> 
> 
>    tu veux qu'on fasse quoi ? qu'on le code nous meme  le client flash ?


Ca veux simplement dire que  chez certains ca marchais pas, puis il ont vrifi leur installation, puis ca marchait

Ce que je veux dire c'est que ca  RIEN  voir avec le chat, ca  a voir avec Flash 7. 

Si tu veux je peux mme te donner des chiffres ? Linux ca reprsente moins de 5% de nos visiteurs, et sur ces 5% une grande majorit arrive  faire fonctionner ca sans probleme, donc un linux qui marche pas avec Flash 7 ca nous fait donc probablement moins de 1% de nos visiteurs (vous etes 43 000 par jours  venir sur developpez.com, et l vous etes seulement 3  avoir une config qui supporte pas Flash 7), voila je pense que c'est plus clair... 

Avant dans le flashChat on avait plus de 50% des visiteurs dehors...

Donc la situation est exactement l'inverse de celle  que vous dcrivez, FlashChat nous  permis de faire rentrer 49% de visiteurs en plus dans le CHAT, c'tais donc une bonne dcision.

Maintenant il semble que flash c'est un standard  si vous avez une config qui supporte pas flash 7 ce n'est pas normal, votre config est "exotique et prime",  vous d'voluer ou pas, mais vous perdez votre temps  critiquer ce chat qui nous  fait gagn 49% de visiteurs (30 chatteurs max  au lieu de 15 avant FlashChat) , ce n'est pas normal que votre config ne supporte pas flash 7.

Ca  a voir avec installer votre config correctement... ou de ne pas choisir des logiciels prims. Pour la trs grande majorit : 99% ca marche.

----------


## lunatix

personne ne critique le chat en tant que tel je pense. il est tres bien, et tres joli. Juste il est pas utilisable par un certain nombre de gens, car flash 7 (qui n'est pas du tout un standard) marche mal, ou n'existe pas sur certaines plate-formes.   Peut etre serait-il possible de connecter le chat avec un irc standard pour ceux-la, peut etre est-il possible si les flux sont  http/xml de coder une petite interface html/Dhtml ou ce genre de chose.    c'est plutot ca je pense la question. Et si rien n'est possible, bah rien n'est possible c'est tout.

----------


## Marc Lussac

La ou tu te trompe c'est que flash 7 marche trs bien, et presque tous le monde l' sauf toi.

Des sites en entiers sont fait en flash 7.

Si tu as dcid d'utiliser des config primes libre   toi... mais va pas te plaindre si tu arrive pas  accder  certains sites ou services car ta config est *prime*.

Tu as fait le choix de rester sur une config prime, donc tu ne peux pas accder  certains sites ou services

Je ne voi pas ce qu'on peux dire de plus sur ce sujet.

----------


## lunatix

ben rien, si tu penses que les BSD ou qu'un linux sur un macintosh est quelque chose de prim.... ben, effectivement.

----------


## cchatelain

> ben rien, si tu penses que les BSD ou qu'un linux sur un macintosh est quelque chose de prim.... ben, effectivement.


Je suis sous linux fedora core 3 et le plugin flash 7 que j'ai pour firefox marche impec. Ma config n'a rien de prim.
Ce que je me demande : "qu'est-ce que a donne l'installation de ce plugin sous debian ?"
En principe cela devrait donner la mme chose non ?

----------


## lunatix

ca depends de la version de gcc a mon avis. (sur le site de macromedia, seul fedora est supporte)

----------


## piff62

Perso, je vais de temps en temps sur des site ou il y a du flash .. ca passe normalement pour des petite aplli ..
Peut etre que pour des trucs plus gros comme le chat .. faudrait que j'essais de mieu configurer chez moi ..
Des que j'ai plus de temps j'essayerai !

----------


## Marc Lussac

> ben rien, si tu penses que les BSD ou qu'un linux sur un macintosh est quelque chose de prim.... ben, effectivement.


Tu es totalement   cot de la plaque, il n'y  quasiment personne qui utilise ces plateformes sur le poste "client". Il y  peut etre encore quelque serveur bsd, mais qui utilise bsd comme systme client ? quasiment personne. Quand  mac ca  jamais dpass 1% de nos visiteurs.

Tout ca, ca n' aucune espce d'importance, et tu es totalement  cot de la plaque.

Tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles.

Si tu as dcid d'utiliser des systmes exotiques ou prims, ne viens pas te plaindre que tu ne peux pas utiliser les applications Flash, qui sont maintenant extrmement rpandues sur le net.

Comme je le disais donc  : de trs nombreux sites entiers sont fait en flash, ce qui viens  contredire totalement ton point de vue.

Flash 7 est supports par la grande majorit des plateformes, voir ici : http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/...ad/alternates/

On ne vas pas faire un dveloppement spcifique pour trois retardataires qui ont pas fait l'effort de mettre  jour leur machine avec les derniers softs, tout ceci est ridicule.

Sinon cherche avec google tu trouvera

----------

